# απονομιμοποίηση = delegitimation, delegitimization, delegitimisation



## nickel (Feb 20, 2011)

*απονομιμοποίηση* (η) _ουσ_. η άρση ή η αφαίρεση του νόμιμου ή νομιμοφανούς χαρακτήρα ενός θεσμού, μιας διαδικασίας κ.λπ.: _…τώρα τα μέτρα λαμβάνονται όχι μόνο σε συνθήκες οξύτατης κρίσης, αλλά και κλιμακούμενης απονομιμοποίησης (πραγματικής και όχι θεσμικής) της εξουσίας_. — *απονομιμοποιώ* _ρ_. _Ένα φθαρμένο δικομματικό σύστημα που απονομιμοποιείται γοργά._ 

απονομιμοποίηση = delegitimation, delegitimization, delegitimisation
απονομιμοποιώ = delegitimate, delegitimize, delegitimise, delegitimatize, delegitimatise
(Υπάρχουν και οι πέντε τύποι στο ODE.)

Σήμερα βρήκα και την πρώτη αυτοαπονομιμοποίηση. :)


----------



## sarant (Feb 20, 2011)

Δεν υπήρχε στα λεξικά;

Λοιπόν, τα κιτάπια μου δείχνουν ότι η παλαιότερη ανεύρεση του όρου είναι το 1978, σε κείμενο του ΚΚΕ, ίσως όμως όχι ακριβώς με τη σημερινή έννοια, και μετά, σε κείμενο του Βέλτσου το 1988. Αρκετές εμφανίσεις στη δεκ. 1990, μεταξύ άλλων σε Μουζέλη. Πάντως, τις πιο πολλές φορές με εισαγωγικά, ομολογία νεολογισμού.

Έχω κρατήσει τις ακριβείς παραπομπές, αλλά δεν τις βγάζω εδώ για να μην τις ξεσηκώσουν διάφοροι που αντλούν ύλη από τη Λεξιλογία.

Αυτοαπονομιμοποίηση δεν βρήκα :)


----------



## nickel (Feb 20, 2011)

Κατά κανόνα τα λεξικά έχουν μεγάλες ελλείψεις στις λέξεις αρνητικής σημασίας. Εκεί βγαίνει η κούραση του λεξικογράφου. :) Εγώ γέλασα με την _αυτοαπονομιμοποίηση_, αλλά νά που βοήθησε να ανακαλύψω ότι λείπει η παλαιότατη _απονομιμοποίηση_ (_και_ από το Αντίστροφο). Λείπει όμως και η _αυτογελοιοποίηση_.


----------

